# Car Collector/Trade Policy?



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Is there such a thing as these?

I know there used to be trade policies back in the day, but after much abuse these dried up. Between me and the Mrs we have a few cars, well 4 actually, and it would be so much easier and cleaner if these could be on one policy. 

I spoke to KM on here and they said that they could mirror the discount across a number of cars, but they would be on separate policies.

I know there are a few of us on here who have an odd assortment of cars, I just wondered what others did?

Cheers.:wavey:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Admiral multi-car!

Or Sky do a family/fleet policy.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Admiral multi-car!
> 
> Or Sky do a family/fleet policy.


Thanks Toni, I will try Sky. Do you have one?

I tried Admiral a while back, and their idea of multi car was just to give a load of bad quotes....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have previously had a sky fleet policy, but Admiral were very competitive for me this last two years.

I've got on the same policy a Defender, Discovery 4, GT86 and a Smart Forfour. 

I separately insured my GTR (and a specialist MK1 MR2) on a specialist policy with AIB, but Admiral did quote me a respectable figure on the GTR too. Only reason I didn't go with them as they insisted it was at my home address whereas I store it at a nearby premises.


----------

